# Just found this feature!!



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Ok so i'm not much of a 'blog' kinda gal but i'm bored so i'll give it a go!!

I've had a VERY unproductive day today, supposed to be doing 2 physiology lab reports but did none of them. Oh well!!! I blame the weather!!

I'm trying hard to make an effort to lose some weight for my holiday in 2 weeks so i've bought the Paul McKenna 'I can make you thin' Cd system and i love it so far! lets hope it works!!! But my damned housemate Fi has gone and made some double chocolate chip and peanut cookies and is bringing them to me with milk!!! nooooo she's not helping!! any tips?!

Very excited about going to Morocco, gonna find me lots of Uros to play with like i did in the Sahara this summer!!

On the reptile front i've had a sad weekend, i've had to sell 2 geckos i really didnt want to, to fund xmas and uni etc, but i know theyre going to a great home so it's not all bad. Tough though. 

Ok so now everyone's suitably bored I will leave it at that!

Night all!!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Uros? uromastyx's?


----------

